# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Le kwikwi Left 4 Dead 2 : les meilleurs mods et campagnes customs

## -nico-

Il reste peu de survivants parmi les canards. L'apocalypse zombie les a décimés, les uns après les autres. Mais il en reste une poignée qui résiste et lutte au quotidien contre cette terrible menace.

Le groupe *Coin Coin Custom Poutrage* est heureux de vous présenter son guide des meilleurs mods et campagnes customs disponibles sur la série Left 4 Dead. Dans ce guide, fruit d'un long travail, de nombreuses sessions de tests et de barres de rires, vous trouverez ce que nous estimons humblement être les meilleures campagnes customs parues jusqu'à ce jour, ainsi qu'une sélection de mods sympas, de liens fort intéressants et de quelques vidéos dans lesquelles on voit des gens sur-skillés en action.

Depuis maintenant 3 ans, le C.C.C.P. teste régulièrement des campagnes custom, en coop et en versus. Nous organisons nos sessions sur le topic dédié ainsi que sur le groupe du même nom. Une petite bande d'habitués se mettent sur la tronche mais nous accueillons avec bienveillance toute nouvelle tête à utiliser comme cible de choix.

Cette update du guide était certainement la toute dernière (mouais, à d'autres !), d'où cette petite news. Un grand, énorme, gigantesque, gargantuesque merci à ces canards valeureux : blork, tetsu, derf, captain, eric, main, xexes, death, nerche, zerger et bien d'autres..... pour leurs sessions régulières depuis tout ce temps.
*Guide des meilleurs mods et campagnes customs >>>*
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Ah tiens merci, en ce moment j'ai envie de rejouer à ce jeu, cela donne une motivation supplémentaire pour oser le relancer. Beau travail !

----------


## znokiss

C'est du beau boulot, -nico-. 

J'ai vraiment plus de possibilité pour faire du multis, mais je me souviens avec grand plaisir de nos quelques sessions custom avec la bande.

Un jour, peut-être...

----------

